# Safe replacement for 343 battery?



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Hello, new member here.

I have a few watches that use the ESA 9154 and they were originally built for a 1.35V cell. As all of you well know I am sure. Being new to the vintage electric watch hobby, I am concerned about the 344 battery cell that is normally recommended as a replacement. Dimensionally it seems the same, so I won't break the clamp that holds it down, okay. But what about the increased voltage? In other hobbies, I have experienced instantaneous destruction of electronic circuits when higher than spec voltage has been applied.

Will it be safe to use a 1.55V cell, #344, in the old ESA/ETA 9154 movelements?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver oxide 1.5v 344 batteries are fine in all ESA Dynotron transistorised balance wheel movements i.e. 9150, 9154, 9157, 9158 etc


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Thank you sir!


----------

